# Opening in South Georgia Hunt Club



## stewart14 (Aug 16, 2016)

We are looking for members to join our hunt club. This is a family friendly club. Many of use have young children and teens that love to spend  time hunting with family. We lease little over 1800 acres. The location is off of I95 between Brunswick and Savannah. We have 30amp hook up for campers along with sewer and water. We have a lighted skinning rack. The dues are $1250.00 per year. We have plenty of deer and turkey. There are now hogs or dog hunting on this lease. Planted Pines and plenty of oak hammocks. 

Thank you 

DJ

321-276-3459


----------



## seccoach (Aug 23, 2016)

interested in your club. where exactly is this located and what are basic rules. thanks


----------



## JamesG (Oct 2, 2016)

How many members total


----------



## Bigbook (Nov 4, 2016)

This looks like something I'd be interested in. More details please  pm if needed. Would be two hunters joining


----------



## ponderosa pirate (Jan 2, 2017)

Interested for 2017/18. Any openings?


----------

